# Saved today by a helpful duck hunter!!!!



## cootsrfun2shoot (Sep 24, 2012)

Well we had a great youth hunt this morning, but it got much tougher to get out of the shallow water that we were hunting in. Usually we are careful not to get in water that is too shallow. But we got our butts stuck bad today. A guy in a Widowmaker boat named Aaron Gibby came out and helped us get back to shore. We had been stuck for 3+ hours and we would probably still be there if Aaron hadnt of shown up. He also helped another guy right after he helped me and my son. THANK YOU and THANK YOU. I didnt know this guy before today and it is great to see that people will go out of their way to offer help to someone in need. I appreciate your act of kindness, and service today. May God Bless you and your family.


----------



## JSF-35 (Sep 5, 2014)

Where did you get stuck?


----------



## cootsrfun2shoot (Sep 24, 2012)

Out in unit 2 at brbr. Typically there is more water out in that area for the youth hunt. We saw quite a few guys struggling out there with their boats too.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2014)

We found the low water as well, a few unknown hunters helped us push the boat to deeper water to get going. What goes around comes around and we received help this time. Thanks to who ever it was, good bunch of guys.


----------



## JSF-35 (Sep 5, 2014)

Was it real muddy or just to shallow to move the boat once off plane?


----------



## cootsrfun2shoot (Sep 24, 2012)

I dont think it was the mud. I think it was just too shallow for me and my semi-worn prop. Once up on plane you can go anywhere you wanted. If I had a new prop I'm sure we could have gotten out. Starting from a stop in shallow water is one of the drawbacks of the hyperdrive motors. Yes you eventually can get going but you eat up props like candy.


----------



## dixieboy (Jul 26, 2013)

I had trouble in the back side of the Turpin as well, but it's more my fault than the condiditons; because I need to put a float pod on the back of the boat but I lack the tig welder and the ability to do it..... Basically Ive been cheap where i shouldnt have been.


----------



## lucdavis (Dec 28, 2012)

I spoke with Aaron last week... and his employer and let him know about the kind words that were spoken here about him! It is great to know good people are still around. I was out on the opener chasing geese and had my battery die in BFE... we walked to the nearest 'main' road and flagged cars. Finally had a minivan from Jackson stop. A guy and his family were just passing through and he drove me back up to my car and was able to give me a jump start. I hope we all take time to pass along a kind act when we can...


----------

